# °C in °F umstellen mit WinCCflex



## Tom_75 (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe gemeine,

ich habe folgendes Problem ich möchte in einem MP377 eine Umstellung der Temperaturwerte bei Sprachumschaltung realisieren.

Das °C und °F sich nicht linear verhalten funktioniert das mit der Variablen Skalierung meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Die Umrechnungsformel ist °C x 1,8 (+32) = °F

Meine Frage an euch gibt es einen einfachen weg das im Panel zu erledigen, es sind 35 Temperaturen umzurechnen?

Ich verwende WinCCflex 2008 SP1 + HF1

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Tom


----------



## Günni1977 (26 Juni 2009)

hi,
eine Idee wäre, für die °F-Werte Variablen anlegen, wenn sich ein °C-Wert ändert -> durch Umrechnung den entsprechenden °F-Wert anpassen. und dann entweder °C- oder °F-Wert mit 2 Anzeigen ("Sprach-Bit" zum Umschalten der Sichtbarkeit) oder mit Multiplexen (ebenso "Sprach-Bit" zum Umschalten der Sichtbarkeit)


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
du könntest ein Script erstellen, das du an die Wert-Änderung der (in Frage kommenden) Variablen hängst und in dem du die Eingangs-Variable (eventuell als Parameter übergeben) umrechnen läßt. Die Ziel-Variable kann dann sogar eine interne Variable von Flex sein ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Tom_75 (26 Juni 2009)

Danke für die schnelle antwort!
Ich würde gerne beide vorschläge zusammenfassen, und zwar die anzeige über Multiplexen und die Umrechnung mit internen variablen über ein Script.
Mein problem ist das ich mich mit Scripten nicht so gut auskenne, könntet ihr mir eine zeile wie ich es aufbauen muss posten oder erklären.

Es müsste in beide richtungen funktionieren für Soll und Istwert.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Tom


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ein Script würde so funktionieren :
Du legst ein Script an.
Deklarierst es als Function.
Gibst dieser Funktion z.B. den Namen "GradCelsius2Fahrenheit".
Definierst eine Übergabe-Variable (z.B. mit dem Namen "GradCelsius")
Im Script schreibst du dann die Formel hin :
	
	



```
GradCelsius = (Fahrenheit -32) * 5 / 9
```
 
Der Haken bei der Sache ist, dass das Ganze nicht bi-direktional funktioniert. Das heißt, du mußt im Vorfeld schon festlegen, von wo nach wo du umrechnen willst ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Kai (26 Juni 2009)

Tom_75 schrieb:


> Das °C und °F sich nicht linear verhalten funktioniert das mit der Variablen Skalierung meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Die Umrechnungsformel ist °C x 1,8 (+32) = °F


 
In WinCC flexible 2005 funktioniert die lineare Skalierung ohne Probleme:



> *Lineare Skalierung*
> 
> *Steuerung (Temperatur in Grad Celsius)*
> 
> ...


 
Für die Temperaturumrechnung siehe auch den folgenden Wikipedia-Artikel:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grad_Fahrenheit

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tom_75 (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe es jetzt mit einer Skalierung und dem Multiplexen der Variablen gelöst.

Danke euch für die schnelle Hilfe !!


----------



## volker (29 Juni 2009)

alternativ ginge es auch so


----------

